# Bonded DSL Line?



## supanatral (Nov 14, 2007)

Could someone tell me exactly what is the difference between a bonded DSL line and one that has a load ballencer on it?

Do they use the same IP's?


----------



## ScottW (Nov 14, 2007)

Typically, a bonded connection creates a virtual "single" pipe, instead of two seperate DSL lines (which is still is), it becomes one big pipe.

So, a 1.5 T1 Bonded, becomes a 3.0 T1. If both DSL connections are the same speed, then the throughput would be double of the single DSL line.

In a Load Balance situation, in reference to DSL lines, T1, etc... is that you would have two connections, your maximum throughput is not greater than a single line, but the load is shared across the two lines. If one "pipe" starts to fill up, then it will up the other pipe, or evenly share the data across.

The primary difference is that while the Load Balanced solution would allow 3.0 (if each is 1.5) total throughput on the connection, no single machine can use more than 1.5. With a bonded line, one machine, could use it all.

Each connection has it's own IP address, but then you'd get a "virtual" IP that is shared among them for the connecting "interface".


----------



## xrio (Dec 19, 2008)

Bonded ADSL aggregates connections on a packet by packet basis whereas load balancing aggregates data on a file by file or session by session basis... simple.


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2008)

And about a year late.


----------

